# Well aged manure?



## circlehfarms (Aug 20, 2012)

Hello all, I own an old dairy in Middle Georgia. The waste ponds have been dry for 15 years. When they first dried out we pushed the layer of manure up into piles with plans of using on hay fields. Well long story short the piles are still there and I was thinking of spreading some on a few fields. I plan on pulling a sample from the piles but was wanting to here some thoughts on if the material might be worth spreading.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

*I would think very high in P&K being it has rotted down.Maybe not much N.Sample it to no fer sure.*


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Isn't another name for this "topsoil"?

I would love to have that stuff here. Probably loaded with P&K and, depending on how it was stored, loaded with organic material.

Ralph


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Would be comparable to compost I'm sure and like pointed out might be low in N.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Should have lots of nutritional value. I know that I would love to have it on any of my ground!


----------



## circlehfarms (Aug 20, 2012)

Thanks for the input. I dropped a sample off today, so we will see soon.


----------

